
Deploying Rust in a large codebase - pseudomuto
https://medium.com/@rillian/deploying-rust-in-a-large-codebase-7e50328074e8#.8lwidcsvq
======
sevensor
It's interesting that the much-praised cargo system bumps up against problems
when integrating with a larger project of which Rust is just one component.
It's also interesting to me that a Mozilla employee views the Rust community
as something external to Mozilla. That really speaks to Rust's growth as a
language.

~~~
steveklabnik
We've been doing a lot of work on this, partially driven by Firefox. It's also
a major focus of the upcoming year. See [https://github.com/rust-lang/rust-
roadmap/issues/12](https://github.com/rust-lang/rust-roadmap/issues/12)

